# Fiamma awning brackets for a Suntor?



## MOB2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi, 

We have a 2005 Swift Suntor 590PR (Rear Lounge). We bought it from new and it came with a Fiamma awning as part of the deal. Apparently, Swift have raised the height of the habitation door and and the door now hits the front arm when opened just a few inches. The company we bought from have offered to fit a Fiamma Bracket used for Hymer's. They say it will raise it sufficiently to allow the door to open. 

I've just heard from another (much more helpful) dealer and he thinks it won't work. 

Has anyone had one fitted> There must be another Suntor 590PR out there with the same problem. 

Cheers 

MOB2


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi

I too have a Suntor 590PR 2005 with a Fiamma awning (which I fitted myself) I was advised by the supplying dealer (Johns Cross) to fit it as high as possible to avoid the door hitting the awning - which I did.

However, if I do not have the front leg extentions set high enough, the door can still rub on the stretcher arm. I just raise the front a bit more in that case.

It sounds as though the awning has been fitted too low down, in which case it may be better to reposition it higher up making sure that the existing mounting holes are well sealed.

As Johns Cross are a Fiamma main dealer, perhaps Peter can comment on other brackets that might be available?

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

It is a known problem with the Suntor that the habitation door will catch, it is possible to adjust the arms and legs so that it doesn't when you use the awning purely as a sunshade.

It is not possible to do this however if you wish to attatch side or front blockers to make a 'privacy room'

In Glenn's opinion, there is no bracket that will do the job.

If MOB2 comes down and visits us, Glenn will be quite happy to demonstrate how to set hers up and mark the arms for position.

Regards

Peter


----------



## MOB2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Privacy Room problems with Fiamma Awning on Swift Suntor.*

Hi,

We have finally solved the problem with the awning/privacy room on our Suntor.

After much discussion, Browhill's removed the awning and fitted some brackets normally used on Hymers for much the same problem. They put the awning back and now the door clears the arm when the awning is set to the correct height for the room to be fitted. The bracket lifts the awning case up enough to get around the problem. We've only just tried it with the awning out as we only had it altered in late October. We have not actually fitted the room yet. We will do that on our first trip out next month.

Thankfully, this was all done F.O.C.

Will let you know if it is still satisfactory with the room fitted.


----------

